#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  2017年4月底广州兽展（饭兽会）

## 狼王白牙

以下为帮忙扩散的内容，
广州在这几年的时间举办了多场同好展览

ＤＭ的宣传很贴心的使用港澳台的繁体字，
有著名台湾画师，及乐园版主 IsaacLou 的参与
介绍得够清楚了，请看图 ：3

----------


## 深天

老实说，我看到这个帖子的第一个反应，是想给自己两耳光。MD又去不成(╯‵□′)╯︵┻━┻感觉自己又把一年给虚掷了。

上一年本来打算取参加台湾兽聚的，结果大陆内陆并不给签发到台护照，什么事啊 :Sad: 

罢。我就在看着直播祈福的过程中，默默地发奋吧b(⊙v⊙)d。

----------


## tobyhokh

我和一些獸友很早便決定去了，白牙或者其他獸友會去嗎？OwO?

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 我和一些獸友很早便決定去了，白牙或者其他獸友會去嗎？OwO?


toby 很早就决定去吗？
如果知道有其他活动要贴来啊，
至少在乐园保留一个新闻发布论坛的功能。
我只是帮忙扩散，
即使要去也不会公开说的 ：3

----------


## nnmushroom

总之，这次又完了，4月底根本放不了假。和袜子哥面基的事情遥遥无期，还想蹭个签绘来着……
5555555

----------

